# Your Top 5 products over the past year



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

In 2018, I made this thread where I asked everyone what their Top 5 detailing products were.

After a good response, we concluded that the 5 most popular products at the time, in 2018, were the following:
*1) BH Autofoam* - 12 votes
*2) Car Chem 1900:1* - 9 votes
*3) Koch Chemie Green Star* - 8 votes
*4) Sonax BSD* - 8 votes
*5) CarPro PERL* - 7 votes

Since we're in the second half of 2020 now, and we all know how quickly the detailing industry evolves, I figured I'd ask:

*What have been your Top 5 products over the past year? (2019/20) *

They don't have to be new, just the ones you can't live without!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bildo said:


> *What have been your Top 5 products over the past year? (2019/20) *
> 
> They don't have to be new, just the ones you can't live without!


The 5 products I couldn't live without are:

Rupes Yellow DA pad
Rupes Keramik polish
CarPro Essence
CarPro Eraser
BH Surfex

Alan W


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Alan W said:


> The 5 products I couldn't live without are:
> 
> Rupes Yellow DA pad
> Rupes Keramik polish
> ...


You're making me want a Rupes! :wall:

I also think I have to give Essence a try sometime. It keeps popping up!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

There are no products I couldn't replace with something similar but the following have either been a constant on my shelf due to value for money or new products I've tried that have impressed.
1. BH Autofoam has beaten off some very good newcomers such as 8 below based on value.
2. Optimum No Rinse just keeps getting more useful to have in the arsenal IMO. Again, great value at the recommended dilution ratios.
3. Angel wax Clarity - Just replaced my litre that lasted 2 years, excellent screen wash.
4. Car Chem Iron detox. Probably not quite as powerful as some of the premium brands but works a treat and well priced.
5. Turtle wax Dry and Shine. Hydrophobic and durable for peanuts and so easy to boot. Unbelievably effective for such a cheap product.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

KC Vb 
KC Nms
Rupes 75mm Yell pads.
Karamic.
KC Pw


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

No particular order but my 5 rarely change

PM TFR - Prewash
1900:1 shampoo
BH autowheel
Carpro Essence
Zaino Z8

I'll stick a 6th on there because I love it - In2Detailing Drinker drying towel.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

1. BH Auto foam.
2. ONR.
3. Adams Car shampoo.
4. Bounders D&S Si.
5. Wowos Crystal Sealant.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Purestar twist drying towel
Pinnacle crystal mist
Car pro perl
Wowo crystal sealant
Pinnacle souveran wax
... Cant you make it top 10?! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

pt1 said:


> Purestar twist drying towel
> Pinnacle crystal mist
> Car pro perl
> Wowo crystal sealant
> ...


Ha ha, was thinking the same with a top 10 as I could go on and on.

I bought the Souveran and Crystal Mist from Alex a few weeks ago and still not used either but why is the Crystal Mist one of your favs buddy?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m a big fan of CarPro so in no particular order

CarPro essence 
CarPro reload
CarPro reset
Bissell spit clean pro
Bilt Hamber auto foam

But could easily add 5 more products to the list as my go to products


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

perhaps a bit of a cheat but by activity: 
Wash - Gtechniq G-Wash/CarChem 1900:1 Shampoo
Polish - Carpro Essence, Gloss pad (Orange+White)
Coat - Gtechniq CSL/EXO/C1/C5 
'Rinse' - TacSystems Waterglass / Carpro Hydro2 / Autoglym Coat-It, And a DI vessel/water set up for that final rinse 
Microfibre - Paramount microfibre Premium Glass cloth


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

RS3 said:


> There are no products I couldn't replace with something similar but the following have either been a constant on my shelf due to value for money or new products I've tried that have impressed.
> 1. BH Autofoam has beaten off some very good newcomers such as 8 below based on value.
> 2. Optimum No Rinse just keeps getting more useful to have in the arsenal IMO. Again, great value at the recommended dilution ratios.
> 3. Angel wax Clarity - Just replaced my litre that lasted 2 years, excellent screen wash.
> ...


I've been a big fan of Autofoam, too. It certainly seems to be the best all-arounder, and it was hugely popular last time around too.

I've never tried ONR, but I really think I need to.

Angel Wax Clarity is a new one on me, I think I may invest!

I have Iron Detox and Revolt from Car Chem, any idea on the differences? They never seem to reply to messages.

There seems to be a lot of reasonably priced competitors to Dry and Shine these days. Certainly useful to have in the arsenal!



Itstony said:


> KC Vb
> KC Nms
> Rupes 75mm Yell pads.
> Karamic.
> KC Pw


I'm really interested in the Koch Chemie range, but haven't had a chance to try it yet.

Trying to figure what Vb is?

Nano Magic Shampoo and Protector Wax I've heard of.



nbray67 said:


> No particular order but my 5 rarely change
> 
> PM TFR - Prewash
> 1900:1 shampoo
> ...


Big fan of Z8, doesn't seem as popular these days though?

1900:1 is also fantastic, and I keep meaning to try CarPro Essence.



Pembroke_Boy said:


> 1. BH Auto foam.
> 2. ONR.
> 3. Adams Car shampoo.
> 4. Bounders D&S Si.
> 5. Wowos Crystal Sealant.


Really tempted by Wowo's Crystal Sealant, any specific reasons why you prefer it over its competitors? There's so many on the market these days.



pt1 said:


> Purestar twist drying towel
> Pinnacle crystal mist
> Car pro perl
> Wowo crystal sealant
> ...


I have no issues with a Top 10.. Bring it on! :lol:



garage_dweller said:


> I'm a big fan of CarPro so in no particular order
> 
> CarPro essence
> CarPro reload
> ...


Go for it! 



SadlyDistracted said:


> perhaps a bit of a cheat but by activity:
> Wash - Gtechniq G-Wash/CarChem 1900:1 Shampoo
> Polish - Carpro Essence, Gloss pad (Orange+White)
> Coat - Gtechniq CSL/EXO/C1/C5
> ...


Essence seems to be really popular this time around, really considering doing a buy!

Some great products there, cheating is fine with me :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

BSD
Adams Shampoo
BH Autofoam
TDG Blueberry wheel cleaner
Soft 99 Smooth Egg Sponge


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> BSD
> Adams Shampoo
> BH Autofoam
> TDG Blueberry wheel cleaner
> Soft 99 Smooth Egg Sponge


Thought that said Bilberry for a moment, I haven't heard about that for years! :lol:

The sponge looks interesting! What makes you prefer it over a mitt?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

bildo said:


> Go for it:


Well since you asked 

ONR
Adams VRT
Adams Blue shampoo
Bilt Hamber surfex HD
Marolex foamer

I could go on, and on, and on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> Well since you asked
> 
> ONR
> Adams VRT
> ...


Would you say that VRT is better than PERL? I'm guessing they're similar products, right?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

VRT is excellent, for me it’s far better than PERL, but I’ve also got PERL and it’s so versatile. I use PERL on engine bay and wheel wells. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha, was thinking the same with a top 10 as I could go on and on.
> 
> I bought the Souveran and Crystal Mist from Alex a few weeks ago and still not used either but why is the Crystal Mist one of your favs buddy?


I have tried quite a few toppers/qd's now but crystal mist just edges it for me,leaves my black paint looking its best imo.not a bead monster though but its very nice to use, which helps










Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

1. Wax Planet Eight Below
2. CarPro Essence
3. Gyeon Cancoat
4. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
5. Blo Air GT


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

In no particular order

WP 8Below
Dooka WashPad
PERL
TAC Systems Mystic Bubbles
ODK Exhibit 

EDIT : I have a feeling I’ll read this list again and swap a product for another... so many good products.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> VRT is excellent, for me it's far better than PERL, but I've also got PERL and it's so versatile. I use PERL on engine bay and wheel wells.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to know, thank you.



pt1 said:


> I have tried quite a few toppers/qd's now but crystal mist just edges it for me,leaves my black paint looking its best imo.not a bead monster though but its very nice to use, which helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks stunning!



atbalfour said:


> 1. Wax Planet Eight Below
> 2. CarPro Essence
> 3. Gyeon Cancoat
> 4. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz
> 5. Blo Air GT


Jeez, Cosmic Spritz is pricey! :doublesho Is it that much better than similar products on the market at a fraction of the price?



TakDetails said:


> In no particular order
> 
> WP 8Below
> Dooka WashPad
> ...


I'm happy for people to break the '5' rule if necessary! 

First I've heard of Eight Below and both you and the guy above both mention it. Curious what makes you both prefer it over the hugely popular BH Auto Foam?

Also interested to know what makes you prefer ODK Exhibit over CarPro Essence? Thanks!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bildo said:


> Thought that said Bilberry for a moment, I haven't heard about that for years! :lol:
> 
> The sponge looks interesting! What makes you prefer it over a mitt?


I've bought that many things over the years I'm no longer interested in chasing down the latest must have. I've been there, done that and have the hole in my bank balance for my troubles  What I have works for me and it is going to take something special to move me away from my main stalwarts.

I've had and still have lambs wool and synthetic wash pads. They give good suds but I just don't like the small bits of grit that get caught up in the fibres. Even after washing, rinsing, air drying and combing I always spot the odd tiny bit of grit. Natural pads take too much effort to maintain and lose/moult fibres. The sponges perform well suds wise and are just easier to clean and maintain for me.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

1. BigBoi BlowrPro
2. Nearly anything that squirts out of a Polish Angel bottle
3. CarPro Reset
4. Eagle Edgeless 350 towels
5. Kamikaze Wash Sponge


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

bildo said:


> Great to know, thank you.
> 
> That looks stunning!
> 
> ...


All honestly haven't tried BH AutoFoam. At the time I wanted to try out a new snow foam it was sold out everywhere...

Did some research WP 8Below was spoken of highly and compared with BH AF, no faffing about working out PIR just 50ml for maintenance or 100ml for heavy dirt. 
Can also get away with 30ml still producing thick foam and still good cleaning ability compared to BH AF. It impressed me after first use, bought 5litres... haven't regretted.

I prefer spray on, buff off gloss enhancers. ODK Exhibit really make the metallic flake on my paintwork pop, smells nice too!

I think their two different products in that CarPro Essence has the advantage of removing swirls - can't make an accurate judgment as haven't used it and probably won't lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Alan W said:


> The 5 products I couldn't live without are:
> 
> Rupes Yellow DA pad
> Rupes Keramik polish
> ...


Think I need to get myself one of those pads


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

TakDetails said:


> In no particular order
> 
> WP 8Below
> Dooka WashPad
> ...


Mystic Bubble was a close 6th for me. Super shampoo.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Valet pro bilberry

Carchem 1900:1

Bh af/wp 8 below AND ultimate finish snow foam.

Soft 99 gel glass cleaner

Bh surfex

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Good thread Bildo, warming up nicely, loads of great ideas. 

Your question on Crystal Sealant, it’s simple really, IMHO, good price v performance v ease of use v longevity v how/where it can be used. I’m certain other products do exactly the same, or more!, but we all have our favourites :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

1. KC Greenstar - use it for all sorts of stuff on the car and around the house as well

2. Car Chem 1900:1 - seems to be quite a favourite in this thread 

3. Scholl Spider Pads

4. Sonax BSD (must try it mixed with V07 etc.)

5. Barkeepers Friend - wonderful on windows


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Britemax Grime Out
Carpro Reset
Garry Deans IUDJ/Juice Boost Quick Detailer mix
Carpro Hydro2
Raceglaze water filter


----------



## billy2shots (Jul 8, 2020)

bildo said:


> Great to know, thank you.
> 
> That looks stunning!
> 
> ...


I'm brand new to this detailing lark but am looking at DIY'ing a ceramic coat. From research and I'm happy to be corrected, 8 Below is kinder on coatings than BH AF. Obviously the correct dilution is still required.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> I've bought that many things over the years I'm no longer interested in chasing down the latest must have. I've been there, done that and have the hole in my bank balance for my troubles  What I have works for me and it is going to take something special to move me away from my main stalwarts.
> 
> I've had and still have lambs wool and synthetic wash pads. They give good suds but I just don't like the small bits of grit that get caught up in the fibres. Even after washing, rinsing, air drying and combing I always spot the odd tiny bit of grit. Natural pads take too much effort to maintain and lose/moult fibres. The sponges perform well suds wise and are just easier to clean and maintain for me.


I completely hear you mate. There's more to life than shiny cars!

I also know what you mean about the grit and maintenance with mitts. I am still scared of sponges, but I think I need to take a deeper look into them and ONR, as the game has clearly changed quite a bit over the past ten years.



budgetplan1 said:


> 1. BigBoi BlowrPro
> 2. Nearly anything that squirts out of a Polish Angel bottle
> 3. CarPro Reset
> 4. Eagle Edgeless 350 towels
> 5. Kamikaze Wash Sponge


I haven't tried any of the Polish Angel products, but that's certainly a good promotion for them!



TakDetails said:


> All honestly haven't tried BH AutoFoam. At the time I wanted to try out a new snow foam it was sold out everywhere...
> 
> Did some research WP 8Below was spoken of highly and compared with BH AF, no faffing about working out PIR just 50ml for maintenance or 100ml for heavy dirt.
> Can also get away with 30ml still producing thick foam and still good cleaning ability compared to BH AF. It impressed me after first use, bought 5litres... haven't regretted.
> ...


Excellent advice, thank you!



mangove21 said:


> Valet pro bilberry
> 
> Carchem 1900:1
> 
> ...


Yaaaaay! Return of the Bilberry!

Jeez. Three snow foams? Since you sound like you've tried them all, how do they stack up against each other?



Pembroke_Boy said:


> Good thread Bildo, warming up nicely, loads of great ideas.
> 
> Your question on Crystal Sealant, it's simple really, IMHO, good price v performance v ease of use v longevity v how/where it can be used. I'm certain other products do exactly the same, or more!, but we all have our favourites :thumb:


Thanks mate. It's nice to recap on these things sometimes, and it can be super helpful for new users, or those of us that are getting back into the swing of things too.

Crystal Sealant sounds like a winner!



AndyN01 said:


> 1. KC Greenstar - use it for all sorts of stuff on the car and around the house as well
> 
> 2. Car Chem 1900:1 - seems to be quite a favourite in this thread
> 
> ...


I think 1900:1 is popular everywhere. It killed it last time around too. I've never felt the need to switch to be honest, but I am tempted to give something else a try shortly.

I DO need to try this with V07. I have a load of it thanks to the discounts they often have with ECP!

Barkeepers Friend looks interesting - I'd never even heard of it!

Great list, thank you.



GC#65 said:


> Britemax Grime Out
> Carpro Reset
> Garry Deans IUDJ/Juice Boost Quick Detailer mix
> Carpro Hydro2
> Raceglaze water filter


Great list, thank you. I have a load of Britemax products to test that I won at Christmas.

Have you used many of the Hydro2 alternatives? I need to get something like this soon but there's just so many products out there!



billy2shots said:


> I'm brand new to this detailing lark but am looking at DIY'ing a ceramic coat. From research and I'm happy to be corrected, 8 Below is kinder on coatings than BH AF. Obviously the correct dilution is still required.


That's great to know, thank you!


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Have you used many of the Hydro2 alternatives? I need to get something like this soon but there's just so many products out there!


I have used loads.
DJ Future Armour - do like this stuff, can add to wash media and foam lance
Bouncers Bead Juice
Gyeon Wetcoat
Carbon Collective Hybrid
Nanolex Washcoat
Infinity Wax Express Sealant
A Car Chem one, can’t remember the name

All pretty good and all have their fans but I seem to come back to Hydro2


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

mangove21 said:


> Valet pro bilberry
> 
> Carchem 1900:1
> 
> ...


Well Bh and 8 below are very strong cleaners but for cars in the summer months that don't get too grubby I use a slightly less aggressive cleaner, I had 5 litres of uf given to me and it actually cleans really well

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

bildo said:


> Jeez, Cosmic Spritz is pricey! :doublesho Is it that much better than similar products on the market at a fraction of the price?


It's definitely pricey but a little goes a long way. If I find another SiO2 / Ti22 coating topper that is as easy it is to use while performing as well I'd definitely be happy to save some money.. brand loyalty isn't in my dictionary!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anything by garage therapy for me.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been using up stuff i have ,so in particular order
detailed online air freshener
koch chemie green star
aerospace 303
detailed online ceramic elite detailer
detailed online ultra shine tyre dressing


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

In no particular order, I must admit it's a rather eclectic mix!

ONR
VP Dragon's Breath
Poorboys Black Hole
Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine
CG Yellow Hexlogic pad

I know most of these have been available for some time now, but I do think all of them are great bang for buck products.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

billy2shots said:


> I'm brand new to this detailing lark but am looking at DIY'ing a ceramic coat. From research and I'm happy to be corrected, 8 Below is kinder on coatings than BH AF. Obviously the correct dilution is still required.


I'm not sure that is true. The dilutions that Wax Planet recommended on the bottle for 8 Below do provide thick foam, but the cleaning power at 10:1 for example isn't close to Autofoam at its 4% pir 'strong' ratio, which admittedly can be harmful to some lsp's. It is closer to Autofoam at 1% or even below, so essentially to get the same cleaning power, you have to use it at the same strength which would lead me to believe that it would have a similar effect on lsp's as they are both alkaline. Before I got some, I thought that maybe 8 Below was a more concentrated formula, but I'm not sure it is.

The benefit it does have is the foaminess. This comes in useful in warmer weather when you want the foam to dwell a bit longer to allow you to do the things you need to do around the car before it's run off and started to dry.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

My top 5 would be:

BH Surfex HD
BH Autofoam/WP 8 Below
Koch Chemie Fse
CarPro Essence Plus 
Wowo's Crystal Sealant


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Apologies *Bildo* hadn't checked since posting and seen your question. Good thread for a popularity poll.
You asked about KC Vb. Bookmark this http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/index.html.
The range is massive and covers every aspect and product choices.
Locate Vb in pre-cleaners and, on this page ...http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Carwash/Pretreatment_and_rim_cleaning/#Vorreiniger B NTA-frei Everything there, use, dilutions and MSDS sheets.
It's not in the detailing section as it's more commercial aimed. It's a step up on Green Star in strength imho and comes in 11Kg.
It is an excellent high concentrated product and very effective and dilution rates to cover anything you need cleaned, even de-wax. So long term very economical good product.
**I had items away from cars that had stains and streaks. Hit them with three pre-cleaners, gtech citrus etc. wouldn't touch them. Vb at a strong 1:10 did well, 1:6 blitzed them**
Applied with snow foam setup 1:260 it's an excellent weekly wash pre-cleaner.
It's the 11Kg and outlay that might not suit many on a product not all are aware of but still under £50 tops. I am a big fan or BH Surfex, but default too Vb mostly because I have that ready in a spray and does the job on really dirty greasy stuff.

Nms is also excellent, never seen another so easy to rinse off and leave so little water on the car. Snow foam that on too.
Anyway, if you need any further info PM me and I will be happy to assist if I can.:thumb:


----------

